# Woodstock/Marietta 2/26 Right Wing Tavern



## OutFishHim (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Fish suggested we do a dinner this week.

Thursday 2/26   Right Wing Tavern  7pm


http://www.rightwingtavern.com/


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 24, 2009)

MFM doesn't have tables big enough for us. Right Wing works for me


----------



## Jranger (Feb 24, 2009)

I dunno, we'll see...


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 24, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> MFM doesn't have tables big enough for us. Right Wing works for me



I haven't been there yet.  Right Wing is closer for me anyways.  But I am NOT sitting by the wall again!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 24, 2009)

ehhh Im out


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 24, 2009)

MFM was ok, and may go back, depending on how many free Jack and waters I get at the bar.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 24, 2009)

The date is not going to work for me, but if it changes and works I'll be there.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have Friday off but not sure about when I'll get done with work on Thursday.   I'll try and make it though!


----------



## JR (Feb 24, 2009)

Doubt it.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 24, 2009)

what about kaysons??


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm hungry. 

I'll go with whatever y'all come up with.


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 24, 2009)

hicktownboy said:


> what about kaysons??



I like Kaysons as well.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 24, 2009)

nope.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 24, 2009)

Im down with the Tavern!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 25, 2009)

If I ain't done myself in by working these double shifts, I'll be there.

Oh, anywhere is cool, just post it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 25, 2009)

hicktownboy said:


> what about kaysons??



Ummm, was that part of the options?

If you make the drive, I'll buy you a drink.  Kiddie Cocktail was it?

The last couple times we went to kayson's, it wasn't too good.  And there portions are getting smaller.


Right Wing Tavern it is.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 25, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Ummm, was that part of the options?
> 
> If you make the drive, I'll buy you a drink.  Kiddie Cocktail was it?
> 
> ...




Dang you got smacked down Hicktown!  Better watch it around the Hag... she will go off on you!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 25, 2009)

Not going to be able to make this one


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 25, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Not going to be able to make this one



you never come out to play anymore...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 25, 2009)

ok I mite go..


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 25, 2009)

oh man we might make it


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 25, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> oh man we might make it



coming soon...."Im out "


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Big Fish suggested we do a dinner this week.
> 
> Thursday 2/26   Right Wing Tavern  7pm
> 
> ...



I will be there


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 25, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> coming soon...."Im out "



ok so we are out


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 25, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok so we are out



What about Hooters in Hiram? With free beer?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 25, 2009)

mwallen56 said:


> you never come out to play anymore...



I know it man. Anything other than Rib Ranch is too far for me.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 25, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I know it man. Anything other than Rib Ranch is too far for me.



Iknow rite


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 25, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> What about Hooters in Hiram? With free beer?




your getting close...real close


----------



## Al33 (Feb 25, 2009)

I might be able to make it, just not sure yet. 

We need to have another campfire before it gets too warm and this time we can do a hotdog roast with maybe some chili and slaw to go on them.  Heck, we can even have a mini coon shoot iffen some of you want to bring a bow along.

Sorry OFH, no derail intended.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 25, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> oh man we might make it







threeleggedpigmy said:


> I will be there



Vous être mieux là!



Wiskey_33 said:


> I know it man. Anything other than Rib Ranch is too far for me.





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Iknow rite







Al33 said:


> I might be able to make it, just not sure yet.
> 
> We need to have another campfire before it gets too warm and this time we can do a hotdog roast with maybe some chili and slaw to go on them.  Heck, we can even have a mini coon shoot iffen some of you want to bring a bow along.
> 
> Sorry OFH, no derail intended.



Set it up!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2009)

oui Madame


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 25, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I know it man. Anything other than Rib Ranch is too far for me.



you dont even go there either!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 25, 2009)

Whens the campfire??? I wanna go!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 25, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Whens the campfire??? I wanna go!!!! View attachment 258440



No cow tippin allowed!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 25, 2009)

mwallen56 said:


> you dont even go there either!



I had to miss the last one cause I had been drinking whiskey and was in the midst of painting crown molding and didn't want to have to clean the brushes and ride my mountain bike up there.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 25, 2009)

Vous être mieux là!      ......    oui Madame
if you speak a foreign language, you have to provide the English Translation!  Woody's rules...we speak English here!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 25, 2009)

That nasty French language.

"You two better be there........Yes Ma'am"


I agree with Boneboy, English or nothing at all. Or maybe we all need to start calling each other Comrad and speaking Russian.


Вы, котор нужно быть лучше там! ...... да сударына


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 25, 2009)

We can have a campfire at the RWT out by the train tracks hobo style.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 25, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> What about Hooters in Hiram? With free beer?



I can go for that one anytime...


----------



## BKA (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't wait.......


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 26, 2009)

BKA said:


> I can't wait.......



For what?


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 26, 2009)

Who is gonna be there?


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 26, 2009)

Me!


----------



## BKA (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't wait......


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 26, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Me!



Well I guess that means I wont be there


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 26, 2009)

I am too close, not to make it


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 26, 2009)

hicktownboy said:


> Well I guess that means I wont be there



Better not disappoint Little Fish....



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am too close, not to make it



I would say something in French....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 26, 2009)

Well,  I know this is just gonna be a Big let down for ya'll, But it doesn't look like I am gonna make it..  Sorry folks, I will make it up to ya''ll at the next one..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 26, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Better not disappoint Little Fish....
> 
> 
> 
> I would say something in French....



S'IL VOUS PLAIT


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 26, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well,  I know this is just gonna be a Big let down for ya'll, But it doesn't look like I am gonna make it..  Sorry folks, I will make it up to ya''ll at the next one..



How?


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 26, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Better not disappoint Little Fish....



 we could


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 26, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> S'IL VOUS PLAIT


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 26, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How?



Ain't sure,  But I will pull a rabbit out somewhere...


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 26, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> I'll be there.



With or without the redhead


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm out.. I had something come up this afternoon.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 26, 2009)

Yall convinced me... Ill show up!


----------



## BKA (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm excited.............a little full even......


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 26, 2009)

Great time as always with the fellas and sea hag. 

One last time FREE BIRD!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 26, 2009)

The company, as always, was excellent. It was hard to leave.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 26, 2009)

BKA said:


> I'm excited.............a little full even......



You did not have to wear the uniform,  I still smell the fries.

Little man yells FreeBird like a true country boy.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 27, 2009)

hicktownboy said:


> Great time as always with the fellas and sea hag.
> 
> One last time FREE BIRD!!!



Sorry you had to sit in such an uncomfortable position all night.

He's still saying it.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 27, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry you had to sit in such an uncomfortable position all night.
> 
> He's still saying it.



Hooters next week?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 27, 2009)

Hooters???  When and where???


----------

